# Scared Newbie With A 31qrs



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi to all. The Hiebert family of Kansas City checking in here. We did the deed and purchased a big honker of a TT for our first adventure into the great outdoors. We're hoping we made a good choice on a TT for our family! (We looked at so many different kinds)

We are still debating on our TV but the 2500 Dodge Ram Mega Cab is getting strong consideration.

I'd be interested in hearing what others think of their 31RQS and what TV is being used.

We have 4 small children and decided we wanted a TT that our family could use for years. Sure hope we enjoy the camping gig as we've committed bit $$ to it!! LOL My husband and I both have many good memories of camping as children and wanted to make the same memories for our family.

Any suggestions or thoughts will be greatly appreciated! I'm sure you'll be hearing from us frequently!!









Am also new to posting, so please forgive me any ooopsies


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kchiebert said:


> Hi to all. The Hiebert family of Kansas City checking in here. We did the deed and purchased a big honker of a TT for our first adventure into the great outdoors. We're hoping we made a good choice on a TT for our family! (We looked at so many different kinds)
> 
> We are still debating on our TV but the 2500 Dodge Ram Mega Cab is getting strong consideration.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Post often....

Gotta ask. What are you towing with now?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kchiebert and family,

First of all, WELCOME! to Outbackers.

Man, what a trailer. You made a good, good choice. I've had mine about 8 months so far and absolutely love it.

We pull ours with a 3/4 Suburban with the 8.1 L vortec V8 (see signature). No major problems if you load it correctly.

You'll really appreciate the room, what with the bunks and the super slide.

And the storage! WOW!

I'm sure some of the other 31RQS owners will chime in.

Again, congrats and welcome.

Mark

BTW, have lots of family in KC and Leawood. Make a trip up there periodically. Haven't taken the Outback yet, but have considered it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the family, kchiebert!

Recommedation #1 (from another relative newbie) - RELAX and enjoy the adventure. You'll be making memories for your kids AND for yourselves.

Our 25RSS isn't as big as your baby but, when the most you're used to hauling around is a tent & a few necessities in a canoe..... anything chasing you from behind is BIG! Take it slow, enjoy the experience with your kids, read everything you can on this Forum, and don't ever be shy about asking a question. There's bound to be someone here who can answer it ... and there are likely several others who have been wondering the same thing as you.

Welcome!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! Another 31 RQS owner!!

Welcome!! action

Post often!!









Sign up for some rallies in your neck of the woods!!









Ah the list of mods you can do......check out the mods section for more info.

We are a family of four but usually have seven or more on board for trips. You'll love the storage (balance out the loads in the basement), the layout is sooooo easy to live in/with, the A/C will freeze you out, and did I mention the storage?

We pull with a Titan (see below) and other than being a little short on wheelbase (made up with a good WD hitch and setup), it's a beast!

Welcome to the Outback family!


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

[quote name='kchiebert' date='Apr 24 2006, 03:28 PM']
Hi to all. The Hiebert family of Kansas City checking in here. We did the deed and purchased a big honker of a TT for our first adventure into the great outdoors. We're hoping we made a good choice on a TT for our family! (We looked at so many different kinds)

We are still debating on our TV but the 2500 Dodge Ram Mega Cab is getting strong consideration.

I'd be interested in hearing what others think of their 31RQS and what TV is being used.

We have 4 small children and decided we wanted a TT that our family could use for years. Sure hope we enjoy the camping gig as we've committed bit $$ to it!! LOL My husband and I both have many good memories of camping as children and wanted to make the same memories for our family.

Any suggestions or thoughts will be greatly appreciated! I'm sure you'll be hearing from us frequently!!









Hi there,

We too have 4 children and unlike you made the mistake of 2 tent trailers and one hybrid before arriving at the 31 RQS (not really a mistake with all the memories they provided and they were quality units). We absolutely love the space and comfort this trailer provides, it is our cottage/hotel room on wheels. If camping is in your blood as you say it is (even if it wasn't) your choice in trailer will only help make memories that other families only wish they had. Congratulations!
By the way, we tow with a 2002 7.3L Ford Excursion and the Hensley Arrow/Prodigy Brake Control and these control the big ship just as mmy astro van controlled the coleman pop ups.

Yours Up North,
Rob


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! You went big so your investment will be lasting! I know you'll absolutely love your OB AND this site and we'll love you, too. Congratulations and welcome! action


----------



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the support! We aren't towing with anything yet....as we've literally put the "cart before the horse"! Bought the TT and now hunting for the TV. We pick up the TT in a couple of weeks, which is plenty of time (I HOPE) to figure out the TV









OH yea, might help if I get my model info right LOL 31 RQS shy


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

We did the same, first TT and got the 31RQS. Did not want to have to upgrade unless it was a 5er. We have a Dodge 2500 (2004), big cab, but not the mega cab. At the moment I lack some of the details other than it is a hemi. It is a great truck, but I cannot lie. On hills it does take some time. Now that we have actually used it a couple of times (just came back from SC Pirateland on Friday) you get used to how it tows. I think that may be the case with most, unless it is diesel, which is what we will think about next. All in all we are very happy with the truck and trailer, it is big !!! I have no experiences with other setups to compare to for you, sorry! We use the equalizer and prodigy. Had some real experiences this trip, learning ones that is. For example........was not aware of two gray tanks and hauled a full one all the way to SC, took apart the entire sink plumbing as it was backing up!







Oh well. We also had some problems with our brake controller failing x2. Apparently the magnets were hanging up in the wheels. Thank Goodness my husband is very good that way and was able to fix it. Hopefully you have a good dealer that will show you everything, we did not, so it is live and learn!!! We love it! Feel free to ask any questions, I will try to help out with whatever I can.
Kimbelry


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome kchiebert to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS

Don action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper







. As far as the tv. The mega cab is very cool,
but make sure you get the cummins. It s a 5550.00 opt but it is well worth it. I have a hemi now and get 11.5 around town. ( I have a heavy foot ) Its fun but the mileage sucks







. I will be changing to the cummins with in a few weeks.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the '06 2500 Megacab with the 30RLS (one foot shorter in length than the 31RQS). The diesel makes it very easy to tow and control (with the long wheelbase). I love the Megacab...no shortage of room on the inside.

I have pics of my truck in the Gallery.

Just get it!!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kchiebert,

action Welcome to the site, and Congratulations on the new 31 RQS sunny I know you will be able to find the right TV for it. Happy Camping


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Very nice TT you got there, Good luck on the new TV.

Rob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, kchiebert! We were a little unsure of ourselves when we started Outbacking (our first RV) but quickly became familiar and comfortable. Enjoy!







action


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the "outback" family:
I too feel that the Dodge with the cummins diesel is the way to go. Sure it will cost more at purchase but nothing pulls like a diesel. I average 12 mpg. towing and 19.5 in daily driving and wouldn't have anything but a diesel to tow with.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We have the 3500 Mega Cab and my 6' tall 17 year old said it feels like a limo in the back. With 4 kids it will be hard to place them as the front center is not great seat but the other 5 seats are great. The CTD is a really good power plant and pulls very well. Are you looking at the Hemi or CTD.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Great choice in TT. I am very pleased with mine. As for TV with four kids. I would think a SUV would be better suited to your family over a truck even the mega cab. I pull with an Excursion that does great. But that is just my two cents. Enjoy the new TT.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

kchiebert and family,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. Your choice for a TT will definitely meet the requirements of your family. The 31RQS is very roomy and has tons of space.

As far as a TV to pull your ship with the size of your family I would have to say the 3/4 Suburban or an Excursion would be the top 2 for seating capacity and pulling power. The Dodge Mega cab will definitely provide the pulling power but might not suit the seating capacity as the kids grow.

Congrats and glad to see another 31RQS owner. Post often and ask questions it's the Outbacker's way.

Happy Camping and Good Luck with your search for a TV.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...Glad you're here.

Think there were a few others that had a problem with the table coming loose on that model. You might want to check it out and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Talk about jumping in with both feet







Good Luck and Enjoy.

Welcome to the forum action

John


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

You will love the 31rqs. We just got ours in Feb. Here are some of the quirks we experienced. The shower leaked into the galley area. The washers were lose behind the faucet panel. Easy fix, just make sure they check back there before you take that baby home. Also, we had a slide out problem. It quit working the first time out. Found out it was because we had a defective motor.







So I would have the dealer work that slide out back a forth a little to make sure you aren't as unlucky as we were with that. The dealer did install a new motor and took care of us quite well. We have used it several times since and haven't had a problem. I guess with anything new, you have to get the bugs worked out.

Our TV is a 97 Ford diesel named Casper.

My family lived in Overland Park for 24 years. Moved to NC about 6 years ago. Hope you have fun camping in the KC area. We did a lot of weekend camping at Weston Sate park and the one near Lawrence. Can't remember the name. Out by the damn there. Also, if you go to Branson, Compton Ridge is an awsome place for families.

Happy camping, 
Kampy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!!
WELCOME TO THE SITE







AND CONGRATS ON A SUPER CHOICE FOR A TT!!








I know with 4 kids, you have to consider seating capacity, etc. I was seriously fixing to buy a GMC 2500 Duramax, but in talking to a friend, she and her family are so committed to the Dodge Ram 2500 diesel. Her dad pulls 5th wheel lowboys, loaded with heavy equipment with his, with no problem, but I think he's got the 3500. I looked up safety crash tests, last night, and Ford is #1, followed by Dodge (I couldn't believe that!) and last but, not least Chevy/Dodge came in at MARGINAL! The Dodge 2500 is several thousand dollars cheaper than GMC or Ford, and that's probably another issue you're looking at, budget wise........I know I am.
At any rate, "you done good" so far, so we're expecting you to continue!! Also, congrats on four kids........Whoo!! Glad it ain't me!!








Darlene action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new camper. Get to know it, and enjoy MANY GREAT ADVENTURES.
Camping is a great memory maker. You and your four kids will really have quality time when camping.

I don't know a lot about TV's but from other posts, you might have rethink the TV if there isn't comfortable seating for six.
We recently upgraded our TV to a F-250 diesel, and passed tractor trailers on the hills. DH was definitely impressed about that.

Also, make sure you have good sway control, and brake controller, Prodigy is best, unless TV comes with a comparable Controller.


----------

